# Composer Music Library Organization and Database



## RedBullock (May 21, 2018)

Hi everyone. This is my first post here so go easy on me. 

I am a composer for media and film and have developed quite a large library of cues over the years with a wide range of styles and genres. I'm finding myself dipping into my music library for commercial and reel pulls all the time and need a better way to organize my music. Right now I'm using my iTunes folder so I can quickly search and edit metadata but realize this isn't the most efficient way to do this. 

I've found a few options online but haven't landed on the perfect solution yet. This site (https://disco.ac/) was recommended by my friend who is a music supervisor. It is definitely designed for music supervisors but has a lot of features that appeals to me as a composer. 

Has anyone used this and/or have any suggestions for what works for them? Thanks!


----------



## macmac (May 21, 2018)

AudioFinder by icedaudio.com


----------



## macmac (May 21, 2018)

...oh, and welcome to the forum!

Also, Soundminer is used in the industry, but is more expensive than the app I listed above.


----------

